# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  أنا أولُ الخطَّائينَ و آخرُ التَّائبينَ

## احلام

*

يُحاورُ قنينةَ الخمرِ ، يفتحُ فمهُ لماءِ الدمعْ
مالحٌ هُو لـا يُدركُ فاجعةَ الأرقِ ، يلهثُ و يلهثْ
يشرئبُ صوبَ العناقِ الساقط ، و تتكورُ من عيونهِ دمعةُ فرحٍ مسروقةٍ
إنهُ يرفعُ قدمهُ الكلسيةْ ، يشهقُ بتعويذةِ الآيةِ القاتلةْ
و يموتُ ببطءٍ ،.

هذا الرجلُ الذِي يسكنُ الفوضى ، وَ أعمال الأدبِ وَ قصاصاتِ الفجرِ
انتهَى حينما أرادَ أن يلعقَ السحابةَ المباركةْ
إنه رجلٌ متزوجْ ، وَ لديهِ طفلةٌ حدباءَ العينِ
و ببطنهِ ندبةٌ زرقاءَ من شدةِ الآهْ

هذا الرجلُ يعاقرُ الخمرَ و لـا يشبعْ ، لديهِ سكينٌ و مقود
و سيارةٌ هرمة ، وَ عمولاتٍ بائسة ، و ليس لديهِ رصيدٌ بنكِ
و لـا حسابٌ فِي الجنةْ مفلسٌ كشيطانٍ أعورَ هرم
و قذرٌ كتفاحةِ الخطيئةْ ،.

هذا الرجل لـا يحب الوطن ، لقد خانهُ و اعتبر فعلتهُ شرفا
كنسَّ ضميرهُ من جُندِ النضال ، و أقام مملكةَ الصمت و الهروبْ
و كان رجلَ العصا الشائكة الواقفة على عتبةِ حلقهِ وَ البلعوم

إنه أنـا / أنتَ / أنتمْ
جميعُنَا

فلْ ـتُعلنِ الخطَايَا يَا يتامَى الحبرِ
فأنا أولُ الخطَّائينَ و آخرُ التَّائبينَ*

----------


## احلام

*أجلسُ وحدي ، أُشعل الظلمة ، و أفتح فنجاني العاشرْ .. و أتنهدْ
أمرغ قلبي في كلماتٍ لأغنية حزينةْ ، و أضرمُ بمنكبي نارَ الثلجْ ، و أحاولُ أنْ أقلد صوت الرعد حينما تضيق به السماءُ و الأنوارْ .
البلل يكتسح جسدي ، الزمهرير كافرٌ بربّ الخيبة ، و جواري العهد نقضت العهدْ ، و لا شيء يدور في فلك الفم ، الأسنان سقطتْ ، و اللبن انصهر عنقوداً من زمردْ
أفترشُ شَعْرِي ، و ألكزُ لساني " جوات ناري " ، و أعيثُ بالورقِ عرقاً حد التخثرْ
أي حزنٍ أحمق هذا الذي يجعلني أغادر سريري ، و أحملقُ بساعة الجدار ، و أتأوه في حنقْ ؟؟
أي كُفرٍ هذا الذي يجعل الإيمان بي يتلون ، و الحب ينبطح أرضاً ، و يجرحُ عذرية الرخام ؟؟
أي قدر سيء الإختيار هذا الذي يدفعني ثمنا باهضا لرفضي الإنتماء لأي وطن إلا صدركْ ؟؟
بيتي حُطامْ ، و ردهة النغم فاسقة ، جناحُ النورسِ ذابل أصفرْ ، و شحوبة الفجر تغري بالتقيؤْ
أي مغص سمجٍ يُحرق أوصال الجسدْ ؟
أمرر لساني ببطءِ على حافة الفنجانْ الزجاجي ، كشفتيك ( تباً )
ألوي عُنقي ، أدهسُ قدمي ، و أعجن شرياني بشريحة من جلدِ جسدي ، أغرز إبراً بمقلتي ، و أعلق قرطاً بأنفي ، و أزرعُ الدبورَ بأظافري
و أشتمُ رحيقَ النحلْ و برابرة الربيعْ ، كما أني أشعل نار الوسنْ ، و أهرقُ فلذة كبدِ المواجعْ ..
يا رجلا يعلم علم اليقينْ ، أن امرأته جبلُ لا يهزه جيش و لا صهيل ضيغمْ
يا رجلاً حينما لا يأتيني ، يفتعلُ اليقينَ أني أحترقْ ..
لربما لذلكْ صار الرجال حانقين علي أكثرْ ، و هم يقتربونْ مني من دون أدنى أملْ ، لا يعلمون أن انتماءاتي مغرية بالإنتحارْ ، و أن الموت قالبُ مصنوع من كفن بحروفي ، و أني كريهة جداً حينما يُخرج أحدهم لسان قلمه صوبي ، لأقزمه شبر مضغة ، و أنة " تطنيش " ..
يا ملامحَ أرضي / مدينتي / غرامي / اشتهاءاتي / جموح فتنتي / وجعي
أشتاقك أيها الوطنْ*

----------


## mylife079

شكرا احلام

----------


## احلام

*تعـــــــــــــــــــــب
حنـــــــــــــــــــين
تمــــــــــــــــــــردْ
صمـــــــــــــــــتْ
وحـــــــــــــــــــدةْ
انكســـــــــــــــــارْ

كلما راقصنا هواجسنا ، تسقط نقاطنا في بؤرة الاضمحلال ، لتتلاشى أنشودة المطر الحزينةْ*

----------


## احلام

*

ليس على قارعة الطريق غيري ، من يبتاع خبز النبيذ الأحمر تلوكه أضلعي في جفاء واضح
ليس هناك من يغير الفكر المعتصر جمرا بين الادراك و اللإدراك بين تفاهة الطير السجين و ترنيمات مساء لا يعرف للخجل طريق
سوداء كانت ذات ليلة تبتهل للقلم بعضا من رفات المداد ..
ليس هناك ...
أنصتي ...
من يعيد للأشلاء رونق الجسد المتناسق..
قالوا عنها ما قالوا فلتدعي غمرة الذهول تبتلع لسان الحال الرمادي
عنوان ليلتي وسادة خالية ، جهنم على جبيني تنفث حممها ، حاولت العين أن ترسم بعضا من لفافات نسيان ألم يراهن بموتي ، و كعادتي التي لا أتنازل عنها ، ارتكبت جريمة الرفض على الذات المنهكة من أيام عجاف و سهر
فلتحرقي ذاك الحجر العسلي على حضن من ريش و بلور و ماس غديري
لكم ألعن المرض في سري و جهري ، إحساس ضعف ينتاب الجليد ، يفتك بالجبل الشامخ ، يحوله لطفل يدس رأسه بين يدي الوالدة الحنون
لطالما كنت أخشى عليها من تعبي ، ليس من عادتي معانقة السرير طويلا ، و الإستكانة لدقات ساعة حائطية تقتل الوقت برتابتها المعهودة ، لكن ... تقتحمني لصوص اللاقوة لتنحث معالم وجهي الموشوم بذبول خريف ملائكي ، لوحة من الجانب الآخر .
نحتاج في مثل هذه المواقف من يدلل ضعفك بلمسة شافية و قبلة طيبة و دعوة صالحة ، لكني فضلت إغلاق غرفتي لكيلا يلمحوني ذابلة كزهرة القمر الحزين
لحظة أيها المجرم ، لن تنال مني و لن تنال ، و إن هادنت بأسي فلا تظنن أنك مهلكي
لعنة الله على المرض
هنا نتقاسم تلك الأنة الممزوجة بالألم ، لا تخاطب غريقا بلغة البر ، لكونه لا محالة لن يخفي اشمئزاز اللحظة المبتلة ..
ولادة فجر عقيم و هل تك أنشودة غروب النجم المتصابي؟؟ لا بأس في ذلك المهم أن القصور لن تتنازل عن التاج المرصع بدماء الوطن ، فلا داعي لأن تحرث أرضا على صدرها أطفالي
اهجروا من كان الداء
و عنك .. ؟ لا جديد يتقاسم تلك الورقة السوداء
تعلمت أن أكون أنا دون أنا ، تعلمت أن أشيح عن بعض التفاهات العالقة ، لكن لا تبتسم فيوما ما .. أنصت جيدا ، يوما ما ستعرف أن الشمس تقتل الورد البلاستيكي ، فلا تتأمل مطولا في حال أمة رضعت حليب الإهمال و الرقص على الحبال
هنا اختلطت أهازيج الوطن مع رذاذ تعب مرضي اجتاحني أول أمس ، هلوسات غذ ..هلوسات .. لا أظن .. لكون القوة بها تعادل سحب النيازك الشريرة
هنا وجه آخر .. قليل هو الإدراك بين البشر و قليل هو التغلغل بين مسامات الأحرف
فقط ... إنها لغتي و أعتز بالحرف ، لما لا و هو حرفي أنا
ليس غرورا اعذروني
للحديث بقية
نلتقي على خير غدا...
سؤال واحد يحيرني أين غاب ؟؟؟
إن عدت من معاركك الليلية ، رجاءا و قبل أن تلوذ بالنوم عن تعب جارف ، أطبق على خدي قبلة علها تمتص حرارة اللهيب المستعر ، و شاركني حلما ابتدأ بحضورك و لن ينتهي بغيابك*

----------


## احلام

*عادتي أن ألج المقهى في آواخر الليل ، و أستند على طاولتي و أخط بعضا من كلمات سرقتها ذات يوم من أنياب الحياة ، لم أستطع أن أرمق الحاضرين و لم تكن لي رغبة في إفشاء السلام و لم أكن أرغب في أنيس الليلة كنت أفضل أن أقيم تهجدي وحدي ، و أعلق بقايا الأحرف على جدارات المقهى
اكتفيت بفنجان واحد من القهوة فصحتي لم تعد تحتمل الأقداح الأرقية .
قطرات يتيمة تتخبط على واجهة الزجاج ، تائهة كَ - أنـا - لا تعرف طريقا للسكينة و لا لراحة البال
يا للإمتزاج العجيب ، صورة تعكسنا معا على نفسها الأجنحة المحترقة نسافر
لطالما عشقت سكون الليل و لطالما كان رفيقي الوحيد و لازال ، كنا معا نشكل غزارة الرؤى يحتويني كما أحتويه ، و يغريني بالمزيد من زخات النزفْ
استلت من أنفاسي تنهيدة طويلة و أنا أغوص في صمت الجدران و ثرثرة الرواد ، فأحن إليك ..
و الموعد الذي انتظره بفارغ صبري العنيد ، يمسي أقصر فأقصر ، و تمسي رسائلي التي أعدها لحين المجيء باهتة تشكو مثلي ضيق الوقت ، و كأني بك أرمق هرولة الساعة و هي تزف انتظارتي لفجر يتيم
ربما 
أنك الوحيد الذي أتقن التوغل في ذاتي
ربما
أنك من اتحدت معه أنفاسي و تشابكت في رذاذ عواطفه اشتياقي
ربما
أنك من أمسك يدي ليعرف أن حالي مطر و غيومي سوداء
ربما
أنه كانت بك قبلتي التي كنت لها أنزوي و أغلق ورائي نوافذ الهمس
ربما 
أنك كنت برشامتي الأخيرة ، و قطاري الأخير ، و أملي الأخير
ربما 
أني بك كنت أرتكن بشجوني كشاعر مجنون
ربما
كنت الوحيد الذي أنزع أمامه رداء قوتي و أتعرى من غروري
ربما 
كنت الوحيد القادر على احتوائي ، و على امتصاص أرق هواجسي
ربما 
لو كنت قريبا مني لما استطعت أن أمنع نفسي عن البكاء و أندس في حضنك و أشهق بالأنين
ربما
لو تمهلت و منحتني المزيد من الوقت ، لأخبرتك أني أحتاجك ، أحتاجك كثيرا
ربما
لو تسللت إلى ذاتي لرأيت بعيوني نداءا لك ، نداءا به الكثير من الرجاء ، الكثير من الحب
ربما
لو كنت قريباً لوجدتني أقرب لطفلة من امرأة ، لوجدتني لازلت أحن لدميتي و لأقلامي الملونة و شريط شعري الغجري الأحمر، و أتمنى كل ليلة أن تأتي لتحكي لي قصة عن الأقزام السبعة و الأميرة و الجان و القصر المسحور
لوجدتني ملاكا صغيرا لا ينام إلا على هدير موسيقى صندوقه الصغير
ربما 
كنت الوحيد الذي يمتص غضبي و يحسن تهدئة مخاوفي
ربما 
كنت الوحيد الذي جعلني أصمت و أنا في محرابه البعيد
ربما
لم تك في يدي حيلة غير أن أقبلك قبلة المساء و ألوح لك من جديد بمنديلي المطرز عل اللقيا تطول في المرة القادمة
ربما 
اكتشفت أني لا أتقن إيصال مشاعري إليك ، و أني فاشلة في دوري كحبيبة
ربما 
أني امرأة مملة و عبثية و كثيرة الضجرْ
ربما
لم تك عندي غيرها وسيلة لأخبرك أن بك امتداد مدينتي و أحلامي
ربما 
أني كثيرة الإزعاج ، و كثيرة الضوضاء ، لكني و رغم ازدحام التاقضات إلا أني سريعة التأثر و الانفعال
ربما
يا رج ــل حياتي ، لو دنوت قليلا مني ، لالتمست لي العذر ، فقد أودعتك مفاتيح ابتسامتي و بهرج دنيتي ، لوجدت الحنين إلى مواساة منك يفوق ما بالسماء من أنجم و أقمار
يا ليتك قبل أن تستعجل الرحيل .. قرأت بي
" رويدك ... لا تغادر ... أخشى الإرتكان وحدي ..."
ربما - أكيد -
كانت راحتك بي أكبر أعظم بكثير من حاجتي الماسة لك في هذه الأمسية الرمادية
أكملت فنجاني البهيم ، و على طاولتي اليتيمة التي قاسمتني إياها أشباح أسطري ، تركت بقايا مداد هذا المساء ، و انصرفت كعادتي أمشط الطرقات و أطارد كحل مقلتي بين إغفاءتك ، و أشاطر المجانين و المتشردين صقيع الوحدة الجافة
و مع كل خطوة أخطوها و مع كل إبحارة أبحرها ، و مع كل رحلة أسافرها ، يتعاظم الوجد في ثنايا الفؤاد
فتصير قنديلي الليلي
طريق طويل ..*

----------


## احلام

*اليوم قررت أن أقتح النوافذ و ألقي بجميع الكتب و الدفاتر ، و المذكرات الشخصية و أقلام الحبر ...
طفح الكيل ...*

----------


## احلام

*" أنشودة القطار تهمس في شرياني و تدعوني للرحيل
راقص أوراقهن ، و غازل ترنحاتهن ، اعزف لهن مقطوعات من قمر الصنوبر ، و أعلن البين لما يعنيني من مداد بهيم ، و حينما يجرفك الحنين لأشيائي ، تعرف حتما أين تجدني
أبقي قليلا مني بين الأسطر ، كما سأبقي الكثير منك بين أضلع الصدر .. "*

----------


## احلام

*سماء ... دخان... ضباب
نجم غريب و عين عطشى
و سراب يخترق الجو الكئيب
و تتناثر قلوب من عزاء
تفتح جرحا
تقتل حلما
تدنو مني رويدا رويدا
فأصرخ
لم تعد طفلتي تتقن البكاء
و لا عصفوري يحسن الغناء
بلادي على مرأى العدو تتغزل
ببقايا موج العشق العقيم
بلادي ..
أحن لحضنك و لدمعة من دمائك
أحن إليك و أهرب منك أحيانا
بلادي ..
ما عدت أقوى على البكاء
و أنت تدرين أني امرأة حكم عليها بالابتسام
و إن دمعت عيوني يوما
تكون بين قدميك مطرا
بلادي ...
غادرني الأحبة و الأصحاب
و غدوت كائنا يصارع عتمة الرياح
وحدة الشوق تقتلني سيدتي
و تبتلع بعضا من وريداتي
نيران الجذور
و الهضبة
و حكايا الجدة العجوز
سيدتي
أتراهم يعلمون مصابي
أتراهم يحضنوني برمش ليلي
أتراهم ينتشلونني من الرصيف الشوكي ؟؟
يا بلادا
لست أشكو صبابة و لا جوى
و لست لغير ربي و لك أشكو
غربة الجسد اليتيم
لا .. ليس من مثلي يشكي
و لست بالبكاء و الدمع أرضي
بعضا من أشباح المغيب
هنا .. على خارطة الصدر المكلوم
بقايا من ذاتي الجميلة
من حديقة و نهر و جريدة
و عيون عسلية
و ضفيرة سوداء
و لمسة سمراء
هنا
فقدت الطريق
و كرهت الحرف اللعين
أورثني الصمت و النواح على قارعة الكتابة
سيدتي
خذيها
هذي القصائد احرقيها
و مزقي نثري
و احذفي إبداعاتي من اسمي
و اجعليني امرأة دون ماضٍ
و دون رفيق
شيديني كهفا بين الفجاج
و اسحقي تمرداتي
و اخنقي تأوهاتي
ارسميني على الأنامل الصليبة
و انثري رمادي على الأرض السليبة
خذيها
ما حاجتي بها
و ربي إنها تعذبني
هذه اللغة تمزقني
هذا الورم ينخرني
بلادي ...
لم تك غير اختناقات
و لم تك دوني و دونها عبارات
بلادي ..
أمسيت أبحث عن طيري الجريح
لكني أحسست نزفا بصدري
فكان قلبي ينزف دما
و شراييني تئن و جعا
أعاني الدمار سيدتي
و لم أجد لحد الان من يحضنني
غيره يا حبيبتي
هذا القلم العجوز
رفقة سبع سنين عجَاف
لازال يبكيني و ينوح
و لازلت بحبه غارقة حد الهوس
بلادي ...
اعذريني إن قيل لك يوما عني
أنها كانت بالأمس و الليلة هي هناك
غريبة ، كذاك المصيف الملوث بالأشلاء
سيدتي
ماذا لو زارك نبأ مماتي
أستبكين غيابي
أم أنني كنت فقط قطرة مداد على كفك
ماذا لو غادرت الأحلام بعد أسبوع
بعد أسبوعين
بعد شهر على الأكثر ؟؟
أستحضرين جنازتي
أستنوحين على قبري ؟؟
سيدتي ماعاد بقلبي أمل
و ماعادت صغيرتك كما كانت
تشع بالأمل
إني مجرد رفات لأسطورة مفقودة
تجاهلنا صاحبها
و أعدمنا شخصياتها
سيدتي
إن غابت كلماتي يوما
فاذكريني
فلا ضير إن قلت يوما
كانت هنا ابنتي فرحلت
قوية كصلابة جلمودي
عنيدة كجبروت زلازلي
امرأة أرضعتها من ثدي شهامتي
و عزتي و كبريائي ،.*

----------


## احلام

*تسرقنا الأزمنة فلا نجد بعد الظلماء من يوقد أشمعا و يرفع الأكف نحو السماء ، تزداد المأساة يوما على يوم ...
توقف النبض فجأة و صارت الريح تعربد في الأجواء الحالكة ، أمسى المشهد الفضيع المتهالك يدور في فلك اللاتغير ، و أمست زقزقات الطير المكسور السجين تعانق في خوفٍ دائم شرارة النور البعيدة ، لا أحلام الليلة و لا تمنيات ، كل شيء للأسف فقد التعابير الجمالية حتى الأحرف الماسية ، تلوثت بلسعات الشياطين و المارد الأزرق اللعين ...
أو تكفي الامطار لتغسل تعب الليالي الماضية ؟؟
أثقلتنا الذكرى و توجهاتها ... أين الخلاص و أين الطريق لغذ أفضل ؟؟؟؟
تظل الأسئلة تعانق نفسها في ركاكة مبتذلة ، أوَ كان هذا حالنا في أمسيات الربيع الفارطة ؟؟
لا .. أجل .. لا أدري
تسقط الدمعة تلو الدمعة ، و الطير الجريح نفسه الطير الذي قبلنا و ارتضى أن يودعنا على غفلة من جند الظلام المميت العاصي .. نفسه الطير اقتلع الموج الغجري من حنايانا و زرع عوسج الذكريات المنتفضة كجناحي نسر ثخنا بجراحات أسهم الإكراهات ..
و تظل الدوائر تتعاقب .. نفسها الدوائر .. 

للأسف ...*

----------


## احلام

*على وريقات الزيزفون كتبت لك
أتدري ماذا كتبت لك؟؟
رسالة لم تكتب لرجل قبلك
و حبا لن يشهده رجل غيرك
أتدري ما بالخطاب؟؟
صراع تلتهمه جند السراب
و حنين لم يكتمل هذا المساء
و لم ترويه هنيهات اللقاء
حملت بين الوجد و اللاوجد
قسمات نزيف على النصل و الحد
لكم احتجتك الليلة لو تدري
كنت غارقة في زوابع فكري
تجتاحني سكرة الضياع
بين مدن الثرثرة و الأوجاع
احتجتك
هرولت أبحث عنك
بين وجوه و أرصفة و سماوات
عاندتني أمطار الإرهاقات
و امتصت رحيقي في أبشع التصورات
آآآه يا سيدي لكم احتجتك
لكني للأسف لم أجدك
و إن كان بين الوجود و الغياب
طيفي سيان
اعذرني يا سيدي
فقد لمست بعض الجفاء
و حنينا لماضي الأسماء
ثقل أنا أمسيت على صدرك الجميل
فاعذرني لم أك أرغب
أن أمسي حملا ثقيلا
لكن ما يفعل المشتاق إن أضناه البين
و علم أنه مجرد غريب بين الجفـــن
سيدي
لست مجبرا على اعتناقي
و لا على تحمل ثرثراتي
و ذنبا هو يعنيني
و اشتياقا جارفا من حنيني
سامحني 
أتوسل بحق أغلى الناس
لا تخشى من قولها 
أو جرح إحساس
فقد تعودت أن ألوك الأوجاع
و أبتسم بوجه الأقدار
يا عشق دهري
و سيد مشاعري
أعشقك و ما كان نزوة و لا تهوراً
بل كنت أغلى أمنية بالصدر
نحتها على أضلعي
و سقيتها من فيض حناني
لك أيها الرجل احترامي
و غزارة قلمي
و عذب كلامي
لك يا قيصر كياني 
عمرا رضيت أن أشاركك إياه
و أنتقي منه سنديانة الأفراح
لتشرق على وجهك الصبوح
قبلة خلف العوسج و الصروح
سيدي 
لا تحزن من ألمي
فالحياة بقدر ما تسرق لا تعطي
لكنها منحتني هوية لفارس كتاباتي
يكفيها أنك حبيبي
و أمل يتجدد كل مساء على دربي
حبيبي - عفوا - امنحي حق قولها
ستمنحني بشرفها
حياة جديدة
و حلما جديدا
و أملا جديدا
سيدي
كنت سيد الرجال و لازلت
كنت بلسما و شفاءاً
كنت رونق مغيب على خاصرة سمراء
كنت تنفس الصنوبر من قطرات الصباح
أنت أنت سيد الهوى
أعشقك و لا أرتضي غيرك دوا
و بعدك جميعها الأطياف تتلاشى
لتظل سيدي أعذب المنى
أحبك بجنون امرأة
لم تعترف بغيرك حبيبا
و عنك ستعتزل الكيان
لأنك الكيان و البهرج و أحلام الصبا
كان اعترافا فسامحني
كان حنينا فاعذرني
سيدي مهلا قبل أن تعلن الرحيل
أقسم ستظل الأول و الأخيـــر
لأني بعدك سأعتزل الغرام و الحنين
و قبلها اسمح لي أن أكمل بقية الحديث
أعشقك ..
و يكفيني أنني كنت قطرة مداد
على صفحاتك
ذات مساء*

----------


## احلام

*
( أرتقب يوم اللقيا بالفارس المجهول ، كل الأماكن تناديك ، و الصمت يغزو الحروف ..
لازلتُ بك أرتقب ميلاد فجر جديد ، فأخبرني أتذكرني ؟ أم أن المسافة الكونية أبحرت معها بعض رقصاتي إبحارة النسيان ؟
أين أنت أيها الفارس المجهول ؟؟ ) 

ابتدأت حكاية العشق النائي على ضفاف زمردة الأحلام ، انسابت تلك القطرة الحنينية تهمس في الوجد الصامت ريحا تنذر بالثورة الغضباء ، أمسينا نعانق برودة الجدران و أمسيتُ أحارب كل ليلة جندا و غيلان ، أبحث الخلاص من بين النظرات و أحاول أن أصرخ ..
دعوني فلي هناك من وراء التخوم ، حبيب أنتظر مقدمه صباحا مساءاً ، أرتشف من صمته قوتي و بأسي ، أحاول أن أبعد الأطياف عني ، أن أطرد بقايا ترنحات رفاق يبحثون عن سري ، أي سر هذا الذي تخفينه عنا ؟؟
إنه حب من وراء السحب ..
يا رجلي يا سيد كوني ، تعهدت أن أحرس المملكة من بعدك و تعهدت أن أقطف الزهر من أجلك ، تعهدت أن أسقي حديقتنا الخضراء قطراتٍ من دم الحنين لتنبت لي و لأطفالي شجيرات تحمل أنفاسك و أنفاسي ، و تعبق بأنشودة حبنا الماسي لتظل خالدة على جوى لن يموت ، و كيف يموت و هو من رضع مسافات و أعاصير ؟ ..
أيا رجلي ، يا حبيب صدري ، لست ممن يتقنون أقاويل الهوى ، و لست ممن يجربون لوعة نيرانه العظمى ، لأني لا أنتمي لقافلتهم يا سيدي ، فأنا لست منهم و هم أبدا لن يكونوا مني . أتدري لما ؟ لأني ارتضيت أن أوشم اسمك على جسدي وشما لن يزيله مرهم الجني المارد و ما الأقدار بجبارة أمامه ، لأنه سيظل رفيقي و إن ظل الطريق شاغراً يشكو حرقة الضياع
أعدك أنه سيظل وعدا لن أنكث به مهما كان ..
سيدي و ذاك الصوت الحنون لكم أشتهيه بين أحضاني يمور ، يعلن انتماءه لي و أعلن غرقي بين طياته ، يعلن توغله بي و أعلن اندثاري بين همس عذوبته
تكفيني هنيهة لو تدري ، أرقص فيها على دقاتك البعيدة ، لتزرع الفل و الريحان بدربي ليال طوالَ
و ذاك الصمت ، كنت به وليدة لا أرغب فكاكا ، حسبي فقط أني ألتمس ذاك النبض الدافيء من بلاد القمر النائية ، و ذاك القصر للفارس المجهول ، لازال حاملا راية الانتماء
أفهل لك بحرف تكتبه لتعلن لي الوفاء ؟؟؟
لكم تقت لعزف منك سيدي لكني أراه دائما لغيري ، جمهورك عريض بقدر حبي الكبير ، لا بقدر حجم هذا الكون و ما يزخر به من مجرات
إنه حب نفى العقل و استوطن اللإدراك
يا ليتك قبل أن تنقش بصمة لهن ، ذكرت أني على صهوة الإرتقاب
( أننطرْ )
و عادت ... حزن يا سيدي ..
و عادت ... تلك الرقصة التأملية ..
و قبل أن تعلن قطاراتي الرحيل بعيدا عنك ، قريبا منك
على عتبة الديار ، تأكد من أن المرسال حمل لك هذه البرقية
رششتها بعطر حنيني الجارف ، و جعلت القبلة طابع ، و عليها كتبت كلمة يتيمة، خمن ما هي ؟؟

( انسحبت رفقة ردائها البارد ، و على العتبة تركت بعضا من أشواق و مشاعر تائهة ، تائهة ، تائهة ..
الى الرجل المجهول
يرغب أن يظل مجهولا )*

----------


## احلام

لـَا شيءْ ، هذَا دليلٌ عَلَى اقتسامِ الرغيفِ الخطأ ،
إنهَّا خطيئةُ القرارِ ، خطيئةُ راهبٍ عشقَ غجرية لـا تليقُ بمناسكهِ ،
إنهَا خطيئةُ المجدِ الراحلِ صوبَ الزوالْ ،
إنهَا خطيئةُ الصولجانِ الملوثِ بالبغاءْ ،
إنهَا خطيئةُ شعبٍ يكفرُ بالصوتِّ ، وَ الغناء ، وَ اللاءاتِ ، وَ الإعتصامِ قُبَالةَ البرلمان ،
إنهَا خطيئةُ القانونِ ، وَ الإحتلال ، وَ البنودِ العشرة ، وَ الأفواهِ المكممةْ ،
إنهَا خطيئةُ آدمَ و حواء ،
إنهَا ليستْ - عَلَى أيّ حالٍ - خطيئةَ الشيطان ،.

----------


## احلام

*
تتراقص تلك الحمامات التي أنجبتها يدي
فوق خاصرتي تعلن فجرا جديدا
تعلن ميلادي
تدق طبول الفجر الصامت
تسرق هنيهات هسهسة الهوى
من على ثغر الوجد و لظى الجوى
تبعثر كيانا ولد من ثغره العنيد
تحرق ارتعاشات على خارطة كفه البعيد
سألتها تلك الحورية السمراء
من أنا يا سيدتي بين كل هذي الأشياء
من أنا بين الأمس و الحاضر
أمجرد طير أعشى حائر
يبحث عن موطن غريق
عن السحب و الزوابع و الحريق
يا سيدتي أعلن أمام محراب الهوى
أنني غارقة حد الثمالة
في الحضور و الغياب
في أوردة العشق و متاهات السراب
أني أني لم أعد أدرك غيره
غير ذاك الرجل الذي دونه
أحتسي سويعاتي في مرارة
و أشيح عن الوجوه في تعاسة
باحثة عن عيونه بين الأزقة و الدروب
بين خطوط الحنين ، لا مفر منه و لا هروب
أيا سيدتي احمليني على صدرك لصدره
مشتاقة له ..
مشتاقة لأنثر الورد على بابه
لأعتزل الدنيا برفقته
تكفيني ابتسامة من فيههِ
لأزرع بساتين الكون فلا و ريحانا
حبه يكفيني لأحيا الدهر هناءا
و أغزل من مدفأة حضوره دفءا
يحضن الدنيا ودا كبيرا
أعشقه يا سيدتي كنزيف البحار
أعشقه بذروة البركان ، ببأس الإعصار
صدقيني إنه عشق خالط الهذيان بالدماء
عانق زفرات الليالي ، راقص المساء
دونه يا سيدتي
أنا لست أنا
دونه سيدتي
حرف اعتزل الهنا
فقد مداد شرايينه
أعلن الجفا
و بعده محال أن يعتزل الوفا
لا زلت أذكرك بكرة و أصيلا
و محال أنساك يا رجلا
على خاصرتي أعلن احتلالي
أحكم القيد بعنق الشمس و الليل
فأوقدت من القيد قبلة من نزيفي
و أعراسا من لذة اعتقالي
سيدي
أعلن انتمائي لذاتك رغم المسافة الهوجاء و العساكر و الحدود
امرأة أنا لا تهاب حد السيف و لا القيود
تذكر أنني كنت ها هنا ذات يوم
في زمن ما و مكان ما
تذكر أني عشقتك بأسلوبي
و غازلتك بأسلوبي
و أطبقت على شفتيك قبلة بأسلوبي
و راقصت أحلامك بأسلوبي
أذكرني امرأة لم يعرف الزمان لجنونها مثيل
لم تشهد سفن الحنين غيرها قتيل
أذكرني يا سيدي امرأة ليس ككل النساء
دثرني بدمائك ، بنزيف الذكرى كل مساء
و اشهد أن لا امرأة غيري أحبتك بهكذا الجنون*

----------


## احلام

> شكرا احلام


شكرا على ردك  :Smile:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

رائع يا احلام كتاباتك بتجنن جد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

صرخات تائبة

صرخت صرخة توبة بأعلى صوتي
لقد كانت صرخة تحمل في طيّاتها جُلَّ معاني الندم
نعم....لقد كانت تحمل أيضا الكثير الكثير من الألم
صرخة خرجت من أعماقي تحمل ما في نفسي من تعب
تعبّر عمّا يعانيه ضميري من عذاب
صرخت وقلت سأتوب
نعم سأتوب
سأتوب عن أخطائي السابقه
سأتوب عن قتل كرامتي
سأتوب عن ترك مقدساتنا تدمّر
نعم..سأتوب
سأتوب عن خنق وإسكات ضميري المعذّب
عن مشاهدتي لأخوتي يتقلون
عن مشاهدتي لبلادي تباع
سأتوب عن كل ذنوبي..سأتوب
صرختُ تلك الصرخة وتابت صرختي معي
نعم!!
لقد تبنا معاً

عبدالله قسايمه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أبدعتِ يا أحلام :Eh S(2):

----------


## روان

رائعه يا احلام

----------


## احلام

[align=center]شكرا لكم على ردودكم روان ولمسة شقاوة وعبدالله قسايمة [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كلمات اكثر من رائعة  :SnipeR (77):

----------

